# Fine metal particles in engine oil



## xeurom (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all,
I just did an oil change on my 2001 Pathfinder yesterday. I noticed that it has really fine metal particle at the bottom of the drain pan. Just wonder if anybody noticed the same thing, and if I should be alarmed.

I have this vehicle since new, and I have changed oil religously at 5000 km interval with mostly synthetic 5W30.

Thanks.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

xeurom said:


> Hi all,
> I just did an oil change on my 2001 Pathfinder yesterday. I noticed that it has really fine metal particle at the bottom of the drain pan. Just wonder if anybody noticed the same thing, and if I should be alarmed.
> 
> I have this vehicle since new, and I have changed oil religously at 5000 km interval with mostly synthetic 5W30.
> ...


How often do you drive the PF? Sorry, I haven't heard of that unless it hasn't been started for quite some time. I've always changed my oil when it gets around 4000km. 

Here's an option, wrap long strip of magnet around your oil filter. The maget will hold some or maybe all of the fine shaved metal. Not a fix, but will help in doing less damage till you find out what's going on. You can find strips of magnets at craft stores. 

Good luck!


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

where do you live? is it hot in your place try using mobil 5w- 40, what exact brand of oil/filter do you use? maybe your filter is not that efficient. those metal particles means your oil is not really protecting your car. 




xeurom said:


> Hi all,
> I just did an oil change on my 2001 Pathfinder yesterday. I noticed that it has really fine metal particle at the bottom of the drain pan. Just wonder if anybody noticed the same thing, and if I should be alarmed.
> 
> I have this vehicle since new, and I have changed oil religously at 5000 km interval with mostly synthetic 5W30.
> ...


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

My feeling is that in an engine with a filter, you shouldn't see any glitter. Particles are in the oil ... but they should be too small to see. But I just changed the oil in our generator and it sure seemed to have a fair amount of glitter ... but it's brand new and in the factory oil, I expect to see a fair amount of break-in debris.

How long did you go this last oil change? I'd go a little shorter with this change as there is bound to be some additional glitter left behind. Shorter oil drain intervals clean your engine better.

As for magnets, they will only attract particles made from iron but not copper, brass, lead, aluminum, etc ...


----------



## xeurom (Jul 13, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> My feeling is that in an engine with a filter, you shouldn't see any glitter. Particles are in the oil ... but they should be too small to see. But I just changed the oil in our generator and it sure seemed to have a fair amount of glitter ... but it's brand new and in the factory oil, I expect to see a fair amount of break-in debris.
> 
> How long did you go this last oil change? I'd go a little shorter with this change as there is bound to be some additional glitter left behind. Shorter oil drain intervals clean your engine better.
> 
> As for magnets, they will only attract particles made from iron but not copper, brass, lead, aluminum, etc ...



Thanks all for replying. The filters I used have always been Nissan filter. 

There is some copper (red) particle too. Other than that, the engine seems to run fine. Really smooth. I have no idea where they are coming from.

Other people, please take a look the next time you change your oil.
Thanks.


----------

